# Upcoming content! Easter Event, fishing tourney, and gulliver confirmed!



## Bcat (Mar 25, 2018)

This is a sneak peek of an event uploaded on the animal crossing twitter. It looks to be Alice in wonderland themed! 

According to data miners on reddit it?s another gardening event.

Thoughts?

EDIT: thanks to the new update, we now know the Alice event is for Easter and we have images of the Prizes!

There is also a new fishing tourney confirmed that appears to take place in the river area this time.

And we have some new images of gulliver and prizes he gives out. 

Here is a link to the data mine so you can see it all for yourself! 
https://www.reddit.com/r/ACPocketCamp/comments/87efom/animal_crossing_pocket_camp_131_update/


----------



## Flare (Mar 25, 2018)

Please let it have a backgrounds as prizes. I'm stumped about not getting the ones from Leif's and the Underwater background is ridiculously expensive. 

I actually like the gardening events a ton. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wonder who the host is? Probably Zipper lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 25, 2018)

WHAT.  Damn it, I definitely have to get those items.  I'm so tired of gardening, but oh well.  The sacrifices I make for digital items...


----------



## SpookyMemes (Mar 25, 2018)

oh my goodness another gardening event rip


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 25, 2018)

Aww, I'm kinda sick of the gardening events. 
But I do like those items...


----------



## kayleee (Mar 25, 2018)

I love these items... I don’t love gardening events though :/


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Mar 25, 2018)

I want them to have the satisfaction of finishing another event. But I don't want to do the event! But the stuff looks decent. But I wish we spiced it up a bit with another new type of event.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Mar 25, 2018)

The prizes look so cool! But blah to a gardening event. I like the social aspect of it but it is stressful and time consuming. I much prefer the collection challenges. The fish tourney was fun too. I hope there isn’t a magnificent background costing tickets because I was saving up fir the underwater back grounds.


----------



## Roald_fan (Mar 26, 2018)

I don't feel like I ever have enough time with these events to earn all of the prizes.  Or, rather, I wind up making time by playing more often simply because there is an event going on.  I wouldn't mind another gardening one, but I think something having to do with the bugs on Sunburst Island would be cool.  Maybe introducing some new beetles.


----------



## AndroGhostX (Mar 26, 2018)

Anyone know when this event will start?


----------



## J087 (Mar 26, 2018)

Perhaps a blue variation on the card series?


----------



## 50m4ra (Mar 26, 2018)

Well, since it's ridiculously easy / faster to garden.. I say Bring it on!
Edit. Because of the gardening update


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2018)

SpookyMemes said:


> oh my goodness another gardening event rip



my thought exactly... can they stop doing these or at least make them fair beans


----------



## Ras (Mar 26, 2018)

I like the gardening events. Not jazzed about card furniture. Hopefully, there’ll be something I like.


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 26, 2018)

meh...i'll collect the items but i will probably not use them :/


----------



## Becca617 (Mar 26, 2018)

I feel that they do gardening events too often but I really like the look of those prizes. I wanttt


----------



## Ras (Mar 26, 2018)

AndroGhostx said:


> Anyone know when this event will start?



I?m guessing tonight when the day changes, but I don?t know.


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Mar 26, 2018)

I'm drowning in events, I just need time to chill after the last gardening event before I'm playing on my phone religiously every minute of the day ensuring that I manage to collect all the limited time items!


----------



## NiamhACPC (Mar 26, 2018)

It's the themes they're killing me with. First underwater, now Alice in Wonderland? It's like they're pulling my favorites right out of my brain. Making it utterly unimportant what kind of event it is because I'll do it no matter what.


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Mar 26, 2018)

Can you think of a splatoon themed event? And of them adding Inkwell? That be great!


----------



## Ras (Mar 27, 2018)

Dang. Not tonight.


----------



## calamitybot (Mar 27, 2018)

does anybody even enjoy gardening events? ever since the plant/harvest many feature was added, i think itll be more tolerable, but still not fun.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2018)

trans said:


> does anybody even enjoy gardening events? ever since the plant/harvest many feature was added, i think itll be more tolerable, but still not fun.



no, i don't as you may have seen in my post earlier.. too many on top of each other and they are being scummy about the whole thing. no i can't sit at my phone 24*7 I've work and better things to do


----------



## ESkill (Mar 27, 2018)

I'm excited for the furniture. I was going for a mad hatter's tea party look with some of Leif's furniture. I'm not really bummed that it's another gardening event. I haven't been playing Pocket Camp as much lately,  so this is a good excuse to start checking my phone religiously. Hopefully it'll start during my spring break so I have time to actually play haha.
Oh my goodness, I just saw a picture of what the flowers and creatures will look like for the event (assuming it was real). It's adorable, I'm so excited now haha.


----------



## NiamhACPC (Mar 27, 2018)

trans said:


> does anybody even enjoy gardening events?



There's a whole thread about this, but to summarize my position: yes.


----------



## Bcat (Mar 27, 2018)

Updated to include new data mine info!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 27, 2018)

Looks like I'm gonna have my phone glued to my hand for a long long time.  Sigh...


----------



## Flare (Mar 27, 2018)

Eggs... with legs. Interesting I guess.


----------



## Sowelu (Mar 28, 2018)

Odd that this event wouldn't start at least a week before Easter... Usually a holiday themed event leads up to the holiday.


----------



## Ras (Mar 28, 2018)

It starts tonight at the day change. From the image Isabelle tweeted, I’m going to like this more than I thought. I like the long table.


----------



## Ashariel (Mar 28, 2018)

Ras said:


> It starts tonight at the day change. From the image Isabelle tweeted, I’m going to like this more than I thought. I like the long table.



No it starts at ur day change Thursday night so for est that's 2am Friday morning...


----------



## Angel-Rae (Mar 29, 2018)

Ashariel said:


> No it starts at ur day change Thursday night so for est that's 2am Friday morning...


My day change is 5pm each day. Nothing started yesterday so it must be this afternoon for Australia.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 29, 2018)

I don't even think I'll have time to play this weekend.  I'll be doing Easter activities on Sunday, going out with my friend on Saturday, and I have a paper to write for English class on top of it all.  Sigh.  This is actually really stressful...


----------



## ESkill (Mar 29, 2018)

Ashariel said:


> No it starts at ur day change Thursday night so for est that's 2am Friday morning...



Ooh that means I should be able to start at 11 tonight!


----------

